# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Njeriu dhe Gjithësia

## Urimy-meraga

Njeriu, krijesa me e larte ne bote, qysh ne fii¬lim te jetes e ka gjetur veten perballe prob-lemit enigmatik te vetvetes dhe te gjithe-sise. Ai ka pyetur veten: "Ç'jam une?", "Ç'eshte gjithesia?".
Keto dy pyetje kane filluar bashke me njerezimin dhe vazh-dojne akoma edhe sot. Pergjigjet e dhena drejtperdrejt me anen e fuqise mendore nuk kane mundur ta kenaqin ndergjegjen e njeriut.

Mirepo njeriu paska natyre te çudit-shme; ai pa u lodhur kerkon t'u pergjigjet dy pyetjeve te mesiperme. Kerkon te zgjidhe keto dy prob¬leme.

Duke     studiuar vetveten njeriu perp-jek ne  makinen  e çuditshme te trupit te tij, makinen e gjalle e tra-jtuar prej elementeve qe formojne gjithesine.

Duke pare kete marredhenie te ngushte qe ka me gjithesine njeriu le pas dore vetveten dhe veshtron gjithesine.

----------

